# Loesch Custom Grips - The Original



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

Just thought I would post some examples of what I have been doing for over 11 years making LOESCH - BOWGRIPS.COM - the premier name in custom grips all over the world.

Designed to actually help archers with the most common problems associated with stock grips, Loesch grips are proven to improve performance. Every grip is hand made specificly for each customer. As such, I can make your grip exactly as you like. If you can describe it, I can make it.

And AS ALWAYS, every grip is 100% guaranteed. We are not finished until you are happy with your grip. We even have more affordable versions of every grip we make. All at BOWGRIPS.COM

BOWTECH HOYT MATHEWS PSE PARKER BEAR DARTON PEARSON WHEELER W&W CSS SKY BROWNING

If I don't have it, send me your bow and I will make whatever you need.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Bowtech*

http://bowgrips.com/catalog/company.cfm?company=19


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Mathews*

Including Pivot Grip (Sideplates not shown).

http://bowgrips.com/catalog/company.cfm?company=9


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Hoyt*

http://bowgrips.com/catalog/company.cfm?company=6


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Pse*

http://bowgrips.com/catalog/company.cfm?company=11


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Pearson*

http://bowgrips.com/catalog/company.cfm?company=24


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Darton*

http://bowgrips.com/catalog/company.cfm?company=4


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Martin*

http://bowgrips.com/catalog/company.cfm?company=8


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Merlin*

http://bowgrips.com/catalog/company.cfm?company=29


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Mathews Plates*

http://bowgrips.com/catalog/company.cfm?company=9


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

*Nice grips!!!*

You do beautiful work!!!!!


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Loesch Grips*

I see a lot of other grip makers out there today that focus only on looks, colors, but not so much design & functionality. Loesch grips are designed for an archer by an archer with extreme focus on detail & performance. Loesch grips are designed with purpose by an experienced world class archer.

If you want to make your bow look pretty, go with the other guys.

If you want to make it beautiful & shoot better. Go with Loesch.

Adam


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Fred Bear Bows*

http://bowgrips.com/catalog/company.cfm?company=32


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Color Samples*

Here are the Dymondwood colors I have available. 

I also work in genuine Walnut as an option for all my grips at a more affordable price.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*More affordable Walnut s*

This is a PSE Mojo/MachX

http://bowgrips.com/catalog/grip.cfm?GripID=231


----------



## muddflapp76 (Jun 28, 2006)

these grips are awesome!! i bought a slim grip for a Mathews SQ2 because i liked the Hoyt grip better than the stock Mathews. i told him i wanted it just like a Hoyt grip and thats exactly what i got. i would buy another grip from loesch any day.


----------



## Mead (Jun 19, 2002)

Is the waiting period still about 3 months?


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*4 week wait*

Right now the lead time for standard orders is only about 4 weeks. 3 months is the longest the lead time has ever been and only for a very few customers during my busiest time of only the last couple of years.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

When will you have grips available for the 2007 models??


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Is it possible for you to show your grip alongside a stock Bowtech grip? Also, are the walnut grips with clear-coat actually kind-of sticky, or are they just not quite as good as the higher-priced ones? On your website, it says they are not as smooth, and I'm trying to picture it. Are they similar to Mathews stock walnut grips?

Do you have any Bowtech grips in stock for an '05 model? I'm wanting one, but need it rather quickly. Just like the picture is what I'm wanting if it has a higher wrist than the stock grips.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Walnut grips options*

Actually, my walnut grips used to be finished to 150 grit and cleared so they did have a textured finish. That is no longer the case. They are smooth finished and semigloss urethaned. The only difference bewteen the walnut and dymondwood grips is the material.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

James is a first class guy to do business with. I have one of his grips on my Zenit and I have had him modify two factory grips for me and do a custom one for my DAS hunting recurve.

The custom grip took exactly 7 days from the day I mailed the riser to the day it arrived back on my porch with the grip.

Here are pics of my DAS grip.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Equipment sent to me*

In cases where I may not have a particular riser to work from, the customer can always send their equipment to me to have a grip made. Those cases take priority and are completed and returned with grip within 2 days.


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

I wouldn't use any other grip on the market after using Loesch Grips for sometime now. The attention to detail that is taken in consideration when it comes to feel and shootability is light years ahead of any other Ive tried

First class guy and First class grips

Daniel Gomez


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey nice grips, your sideplates that you have for the mathews, does it fit on an 06 switchback xt??? pm and let me know thanks Grip Guy!!!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*The best bow grips made.*

My Bowman Accu-Riser bows come standard with Loesch grips.
They're beautiful, comfortable, and well made grips. :thumbs_up 


Sag.


----------



## Archer Dad (Jan 7, 2007)

I sent a quick email with questions to you through your website.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Mathews Plates*

The Mathews sideplates listed on bowgrips.com will fit all s except the Apex bows and Presitge.


----------



## Archer Dad (Jan 7, 2007)

If you have any pictures of some of the different colors, I'd love to see them. Especially yellow/black.


----------

